
Are New Programming Languages Bad? - raganwald
http://www.bitwisemag.com/2/Are-New-Programming-Languages-Bad
======
baha_man
"We haven’t even yet said what the really Big feature of Sapphire will be -
the thing that motivated us to develop it in the first place (we will only
give the full details when we are closer to having a working implementation)."

I will do such things - what they are yet I know not - but they shall be the
terrors of the earth.

------
qwph
New programming languages are only bad if you're afraid of learning.

